# TV Cabinet grow box...



## st00ner (Oct 29, 2008)

Well I am thinking of going all out and making a TV cabinet to be my grow room. I am growing wryder #2 only for stealth reasons and it does not get very tall.

The dimensions are:

3'3" High
3'    Deep
6'3"    Wide

6" of the height are going to be used to contain my TV box, video games, etc, in an open container space. The lower 6 will appear to be closed, but can be opened from a latch on a back, and will swing down. The box is going to be fully insulated (Going to do a hydro setup in it). There is going to be an intake and exhaust fan with carbon filters in the back. The fans will be located inside the box so hopefully the insulation will cut down on the noise.

I plan on hanging 10 T5 40W Fluorescent bulbs in custom ballasts that will be easily adjustable to plant growth, and lining the insulated walls with mylar.

As far as keeping the light in, I have found some stuff I can use to seal the cracks.

Do you guys think if my appartment was inspected and It looked like a genuine TV cabinet, they would not bother messing with it?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 29, 2008)

*Sounds like a good plan.   Who's gonna be inspecting your place? *


----------



## st00ner (Oct 29, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Sounds like a good plan.   Who's gonna be inspecting your place? *



After a certain natural disaster in my area, there were alot of 24 hour notices of apartment inspections. They came in, did not go into the closets, just looked around at the ceiling.

Still though, If they ever do it again, I need to be prepared.

Dont want any suspicious light sources or cables running under doors or anything.... I am glad they did not look in the closets but better to be safe than sorry!


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 29, 2008)

got any kid?  like 6 year old?   trying open to get TV on..  and saw the plants after opening it...maybe that kid will just stand and look at it for 20 min just to remember it..
if ya got kid like 15 to 17 year old.. maybe they will open it and have the jaw dropped to the floor and drop knee down.. praising the lord...lol

just be careful...  bring a lady to score with.. might snitch ya!


----------



## st00ner (Oct 30, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> got any kid?  like 6 year old?   trying open to get TV on..  and saw the plants after opening it...maybe that kid will just stand and look at it for 20 min just to remember it..
> if ya got kid like 15 to 17 year old.. maybe they will open it and have the jaw dropped to the floor and drop knee down.. praising the lord...lol
> 
> just be careful...  bring a lady to score with.. might snitch ya!




Dont have kids and I am a married man .

Only way to open the front is a latch on the back which has a lock on it.


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 30, 2008)

be sure you got tv set in other direction  then you are all good all set..
if it was me.. I would do same


----------

